# Hardest to Softest Type



## xksxwx (Nov 25, 2015)

Which type is most dominant and which is submissive?
entj
estj
estp
enfj
intj
istj
istp
entp 
infj
intp 
esfp
isfp
enfp
esfj
isfj
infp
Function wise: 
se/te/ni/ti/fi-dominant 
fe/ne/si-submissive


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Hm, I wouldn't agree with putting INFP at the very bottom. I'm usually polite to others, but I'm not a doormat, and I'm definitely not afraid to stand up for myself when the situation calls for it. 

I think this is the case for most INFPs. We're not really dominant or submissive, but moreso conflict-avoidant. We like to get along as peacefully as possible and will treat others with respect until they give us a very good reason not to do so.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Dominant and submissive in what manner? 

Hard and soft in what manner?

Agressive, hostile vs. meek, easygoing?


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I think ESTX should be at the very top. They see what's there, what needs to be done immediately, and have no qualms doing something about it. That said, I think some types are neither dominant nor submissive, INTP for example. Types like these want to mostly be left alone free from interference as much as possible. They can react strongly to people who try to control them.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> I think ESTX should be at the very top. They see what's there, what needs to be done immediately, and have no qualms doing something about it.


Personally, I think Te-doms are way more dominant than SPs, so the order of OP seems fine when it gets to first 3 types. Though, in case of ExTJs, it really depends on the person rather than S/N. ENTJs are faster to grab opportunity but if ESTJs feel entitled to be highly respected due to their Si, they can be much more "aggressive" (not physically) about it than ENTJs.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Hardest: ENTJ
ESTJ (more annoying and rude)
idk
idk
ISFJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a dominant INFP. Or maybe I'm just scared of having anything inserted in me. But still, I like to give orders and get my way, albeit in a bratty INFP 4w3 sort of way like Hamlet. But more than anything, I love the feeling of overthrowing people who think they've established dominance, and the more symbolic of dominance they are, the more of a rush of accomplishment I get when I overpower them. So, I especially like to win arguments against ESTJs. But the few times I daydream about sex, it's with a submissive ISFP partner.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

xksxwx said:


> Which type is most dominant and which is submissive?
> entj
> ...
> infp


 Challenge Accepted!

Dominant INFP: 









Submissive ENTJ:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

In some official MBTI poll statistic thing, INFPs highly value autonomy. Jung describes the Fi-dom as bucking tradition. Probably not the most "submissive".


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Dominance and submission issues are complicated, and one of the reasons is that N's are more _independent-minded_ than S's, which makes an INFP arguably more likely to chafe at being told what to do than an ISFP, not because the INFP is inclined to be dominant, but because the INFP isn't big on anybody telling anybody else what to do.

And by contrast, I agree with the notion that SJs are the types who take most naturally to _hierarchy_, but that means _both_ that an ESTJ boss is going to fucking well expect all his underlings to do as their told goddammit, but also that an ISJ (especially) underling is likely to be very deferential to authority.

On "hardness" and "softness" more generally, here's some several-years-old recycled reckful that still sounds right to me (including the bit about the argument being "tougher to make for N/S"):

I've always thought of each of the four MBTI dimensions as having a softer side and a harder side. I think the argument's a little tougher to make for N/S but pretty obvious for the other three. So INFP would be the "softest" type and ESTJ the "hardest."

I think of my IN as my soft, somewhat child-like, dreamer side and my TJ as my tough, adult, businesslike side.​


----------



## PastelBunny (Feb 1, 2016)

This is a sort of vague list of What I think it would be:happy:
ESTJ
ENTJ
ESTP
ENFJ
INTJ
ESFJ
ENTP
INFJ
ISTP
ISTJ
ESFP
ISFP
INTP
ENFP
ISFJ
INFP
I actually think INFP would be the "softest" type:happy:. ISFJs seem more overall capable and responsible, but a lot of INFPs are more naive, weak-kneed, gentle and dare I say gullible:laughing:!? ISFPs especially seem 'stronger' than INFPs in my experience:bored:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

> INFPs are more naive, weak-kneed, gentle and dare I say gullible!?


That doesn't describe INFPs in my experience. Ne actually makes them excellent at reading between the lines, and don't forget that inferior Te grip. In fact, INFPs are FREQUENTLY mistyped as Thinkers because Fi abhors expressing their emotions openly, and especially if Fi values logic.

INFPs arean't doormats, nor are ISFPs.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I think ENFJ comes off less easy going then ESTP 

I just noticed ESTP high on that list. 

I have an assertive air about me dont get me wrong but I would place INTJ and ENFJ above me on outward execution of dominance. Not because an estp cannot be assertive but we are a barrel of mixed nutz more easy going. 

I would say 
Estj
Esfj
Enfj 
Are all the power pushers in rooms most frequently

Then entj and intj the reason I dont put them at the top is because they are a hell of alot more subtle about being a boss then those above. Those I listed above are more likely to be trying to overtly out right assert dominance. 

Then estp esfp enfp entp because we are all more a barrel of mixed nutz as far as sometimes flexible and sometimes assertive

Then I would suggest
Istp
Isfp
Infp
Intp

As middle lower dominance because like others mentioned they are incredibly autonomous they dont care to assert dominance but they arent push overs usually

I think the biggest pushovers from real life experience are
Isfj
Istj
Infj


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

ESTPs are really prone to be flexible and easy-going, maybe the high position on the list could be given by the action film manly destructor ESTP or the dumbass amoral ESTP president(Yeltsin...), but the fact is there that in real life they're really nice people to befriend.
For me would be:
ESTJ
ESFJ
ENTJ
ENFJ
ESTP
INTJ
ISTP
ISTJ
INFJ
ISFJ
INTP
ISFP
INFP


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

xksxwx said:


> Which type is most dominant and which is submissive?
> entj
> estj
> estp
> ...


I don't feel that I can make a list, but I do wanna make what I think are some corrections to the functions you listed.

Why is Ni considered dominant? The INFJs I've known in person have been some of the most self-described submissive people I've known. Even INTJs usually aren't naturally dominant so much as dominant when they see fit. Ti isn't really dominant either - I think Ti is as neutral as it gets in terms of dominance/submission. I don't think Fi is dominant at all, more leaning submissive. A lot of strong Fi-users are very gentle, easygoing people. You even listed INFP last - they're Fi doms, so shouldn't they be higher on the list for you if they're Fi users?

I also don't think Fe is necessarily submissive. Have you ever met a loud ENFJ or ESFJ? They can completely dominate the hell out of a room.

If I had to make a breakdown, it would be more like this:

Fe/Se/Te - dominant
Ti/Ni/Ne - neutral
Fi/Si - submissive

I will say that ESTPs seem to be the most dominant in my experience. They can have such powerful presences it's sometimes hard to deal with for many, and they don't even necessarily need to have a goal in mind to take over a room. They just do.

There also seems to be a strong thinker over feeler preference here for who's dominant, and I don't think that really affects it at all. Thinkers may tend to be more dominant in that they don't care how people will take their actions so much, but feelers will have a better ability to sway people, and sometimes those powerful emotions can even contribute to a feeler's power. And I don't think feelers are in any way "weaker" than thinkers, they're just on a different wavelength. All that dominance really comes down to in most situations is 1) who is most sure of themselves, and 2) who's loudest about it. Thinker vs. Feeler doesn't really make a difference in either of those things.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Explain how this (i.e., dominance // submission) is 'MBTI' related (i.e., rather than consciously preferential) - and also what is implied by 'dominant // submissive' in specific contexts. 

Assuming that 'MBTI' types - do not lack or have 'more of' specific function(s), but rather manipulate + utilize them at will.


----------



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

INFP is not on the bottom! I'd say ISFJ is, because they don't really speak their mind too much at all, whereas an INFP will defend their beliefs in a situation that calls for it.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Hardest type: ENTJ
Softest type: ISFJ


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

(I just realised that I missed some types).



lukebtc said:


> INFP is not on the bottom! I'd say ISFJ is, because they don't really speak their mind too much at all, whereas an INFP will defend their beliefs in a situation that calls for it.


INFPs have their innovative and flexible mind, ISFJs trend to be much more factual and pragmatic, very healthy ISFJs can be great leaders.

I really understand you, you're probably an INFP that doesn't consider himself soft and probably you aren't, we're just measuring social softness by cognitive preferences and assignations. That doesn't mean that INFP people are always soft, because, even if stereotypes put INFPs like unnasertive and immature kids when we know that it really doesn't matter, the fact is that this is not a very relevant info after all.

PD: I really want an anime that comes up with a really bad-ass INFP character, they it after a long time.


----------



## giorgaros2 (Sep 2, 2014)

HeyThereRock said:


> (I just realised that I missed some types).
> 
> PD: I really want an anime that comes up with a really bad-ass INFP character, they it after a long time.



The protagonist from Sword art online is INFP and badass.What is with INFPs and anime anyway?Why is every INFP in anime always so badass and so respected and loved ? I like most INFPs I have met but that portrayal of them in anime is highly unrealistic.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

giorgaros2 said:


> The protagonist from Sword art online is INFP and badass.What is with INFPs and anime anyway?Why is every INFP in anime always so badass and so respected and loved ? I like most INFPs I have met but that portrayal of them in anime is highly unrealistic.


Except from little ammount, almost every INFP in anime I've seen, more than as a badass, ends as an irrational/unassertive/idealist and sometimes they even creep themselves.

So... Guess I didn't watch enough anime yet?


----------



## giorgaros2 (Sep 2, 2014)

HeyThereRock said:


> Except from little ammount, almost every INFP in anime I've seen, more than as a badass, ends as an irrational/unassertive/idealist and sometimes they even creep themselves.
> 
> So... Guess I didn't watch enough anime yet?



Yes but still in the end they always do badass things and they always win.A " good always prevails" kind of thing


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

In the classic sense of hardness my top 3 with be both the Te-dominants and ESTP's. The former because of they're straightforward, my-way-or-the-highway attitude and ESTP's because they actively pursue power in an unemotional way. "Softest" types are harder to pick. ISFP's, for example, are very sensitive but they take a pretty hardline approach regarding morals and will physically get in someone's face if they tread on them. I can't really say what the softest types would be.

I'd probably put ESFP's, ISTP's, and ENTP's in the middle of the list. They're assertive but not overbearing or domineering.


----------



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

giorgaros2 said:


> The protagonist from Sword art online is INFP and badass.What is with INFPs and anime anyway?Why is every INFP in anime always so badass and so respected and loved ? I like most INFPs I have met but that portrayal of them in anime is highly unrealistic.


Probably because an INFP is more likely to be an anime writer, and then writes their own ideal qualities into a character and makes those qualities important.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Internally, ENTPs then ESTPs are the hardest and those are the two gentlest types externally when they want to be, since they're so Fi-blind, they don't uncontrollably yell, they don't get anxious much so their movements aren't frantic/masculine-looking in chaos. Externally, ENFPs and ENFJs can be just as hard as ENTPs and ESTPs other than that ENFPs cry a lot.

I guess ENTJs are the most blunt when communicating and ESTJs (and ESFJs) can come down on people quite hard.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

INFJ for both hardest (when their shadow comes out) and softest type. It couldn't be any other way - they are truly paradoxical enigmas of humanity.
PS: I hope you don't take this comment seriously.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Sensational said:


> I think the biggest pushovers from real life experience are
> 
> Istj


HEY! 

It's true though, I'm extremely no-non sense and direct but.....usually only in my head. Because when I bring it up to other people then all of a sudden I'm an _''asshole''_, thus it seems easier to just keep it to myself and agree with people's bull rather than to deal with the subsequent tirade of melodrama after I've told them what's on my mind. I can't speak for all ISTJs (or INTJs) but Fe blindspot is a massive bitch because you have no frickin' clue out to deal with spontaneous emotional outbursts from others and you look like a deer caught in headlights. In exchange though, I give out record numbers of _''I told you so''_in the long term when people don't listen to me.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Hardest -ESTJ
Softest - Isfj/Infj


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

ESTJ, very hard...

And it's the most common partner of ISTP... In fact It's the structure that we need sometimes ... But I wonder if this is not a trap in the long run ...


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

Fe dominant and secondary types for the softest, because Fe wants to create peace and will sacrifice more to do it. I will say ESTP for the hardest, because ENTJ and ESTJs might compromise for the sake of efficiency or because an authority they respect argues against them, while ESTPs don't care about tradition, chains of command or efficiency.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Shilo said:


> Fe dominant and secondary types for the softest, because Fe wants to create peace and will sacrifice more to do it. I will say ESTP for the hardest, because ENTJ and ESTJs might compromise for the sake of efficiency or because an authority they respect argues against them, while ESTPs don't care about tradition, chains of command or *efficiency*.



Thanks, I needed that laugh!


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Thanks, I needed that laugh!


In retrospect I could have worded that far, far better. What I was trying to say is that compared to ESTJs especially who tend to conform the ESTPs do not. ESTPs are certainly efficient in the sense that they can often cut through the BS and do what needs to be done, but they can also be more stubborn than ESTJs, which is Ti related I'm sure, and usually ESTJs would rather get something done than be right. It's go big or go home vs. hard work is a virtue.


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Shilo said:


> usually ESTJs would rather get something done than be right.



True. But They adapt with difficulty. Paradox.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

"Hardest" to me brings forth an image of a domineering ESTJ, or even sometimes their introverted cousins who share a similar worldview with way less pleasantries. But the word itself is pretty ambiguous. ESTJs may be more "conformist" but in their conformity they also try to force others into conforming in a similar manner, while other types tend to be significantly more "live and let live". For instance ENTPs, almost certainly the least conformist ET type, are not really all that bossy. But when it comes to refusing to submit to authority perhaps nobody does it stronger than them.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

From Socionics POV, the Si-Ne axis is more adaptable and more open minded therefore may appear softer and the the Ni-Se axis is more resolute and decisive and may appear harder. 

In terms of functions, Se is the most associated with power, and Te, Ti and to a lesser degree Fe, Fi can also act hardlined.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Socionics is an alternate universe, but you could say SLE/LSI.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

I think some of us are reading into the OP differently. When she said dominant vs submissive within the post I was thinking ESTPs because they are going to be the least likely to bend or break, in my mind. That doesn't mean that they are going to be bossier or harder on you or themselves than an ExTJ.


----------



## Magic Qwan (Oct 9, 2013)

The OP was banned.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Shilo I seem to remember some study showing weak evidence that ExTPs (particularly ENTPs) function best in high pressure situations. Which may have something to do with what you're after (so ESTP seems to have been a pretty good guess, although maybe not quite as good as ENTP).

But yeah the word "dominant" to me usually means dominating _over_ something which I think is more the mode of ESTJs than any type. ENTJs are a bit more held back by their own minds which favor more of an introspective and reasoned approach.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Shilo I seem to remember some study showing weak evidence that ExTPs (particularly ENTPs) function best in high pressure situations. Which may have something to do with what you're after (so ESTP seems to have been a pretty good guess, although maybe not quite as good as ENTP).
> 
> But yeah the word "dominant" to me usually means dominating _over_ something which I think is more the mode of ESTJs than any type. ENTJs are a bit more held back by their own minds which favor more of an introspective and reasoned approach.


True. I was thinking ESTPs over ENTPs because their Ne with inferior Si can make them a little more fickle, whereas I find ESTPs more than often will dig in, but I could see ENTPs being up there with ESTPs in certain situations. For example, if free speech were under attack I could imagine ENTPs unswervingly leading the fight against any such laws.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> *smirks* You should be sorry for butting in. Do you think INTPs need to be rescued? Well, I am an ESTP so, yeah, I do have evidence. Why not mind your own business... I was not trying to provoke her however, what is your intent?


My intent was to encourage you to make the kind of post you ended up making in post #56 of this thread, so thank you. The rest I won't comment on.

As to your post #56, wouldn't Te be the function that is traditionally most interested in efficiency according to type theory? I'm not saying that you or ESTPs don't also value it, I'm just curious as to why you thought ESTJs didn't.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Suntide said:


> My intent was to encourage you to make the kind of post you ended up making in post #56 of this thread, so thank you. The rest I won't comment on.
> 
> As to your post #56, wouldn't Te be the function that is traditionally most interested in efficiency according to type theory? I'm not saying that you or ESTPs don't also value it, I'm just curious as to why you thought ESTJs didn't.


Thanks...but, I need no encouragement. I would have responded the same except with out references to your post.

"Traditionally" how so? Because, you read a description on some random typology description on a forum? I never said they did not. If I did by all means, show me.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> "Traditionally" how so? Because, you read a description on some random typology description on a forum? I never said they did not. If I did by all means, show me.


Was I wrong? Sorry, I thought that you were disagreeing with _both_ of the opinions in Shilo's post where she mentioned ESTJs and ESTPs. If it was only the part about ESTPs that you had disagreed with, then I was mistaken.

Though I'm not new to typology and don't go off internet descriptions--by "traditionally" I did mean "stereotypically" in this instance, yes. Te would stereotypically be interested in the relations between systems and thus have an easier time seeing where improvements can be made (to increase efficiency). I can see how Se would not be far behind, being another extroverted function. Enneagram flavoring may also play out here to a degree.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Most dominate ENTJ Most submissive ENFJ if, you give them whatever they want. INFJ next or close.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Pixel said:


> ESTJ wants to look hard but if you push hard enough or the right way (usually trapping them with something they don;t know) you'll see ESTJ fall apart easily.
> 
> ENTJ compulsively has to protect themselves like some kind of impenetrable fortress so they will do the things that actually make them hard, some ENTJs will even walk hard, look at that controlled high chested gait, it says "I have an inner locus of control and you cannot fuck with me."
> 
> ...


Great list! And I will take some time to digest. Just want to add:

INFJ: looks soft but is hard. With tertiary Ti they can be very rational and cool headed when need to be. I like to think a person’s introvert judging function is their core.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> I am not sure why but, my mind went to perv mode. The title alone deserves some props.


My first reason to open this thread.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Suntide said:


> My intent was to encourage you to make the kind of post you ended up making in post #56 of this thread, so thank you. The rest I won't comment on.
> 
> As to your post #56, wouldn't Te be the function that is traditionally most interested in efficiency according to type theory? I'm not saying that you or ESTPs don't also value it, I'm just curious as to why you thought ESTJs didn't.





ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Thanks...but, I need no encouragement. I would have responded the same except with out references to your post.
> 
> "Traditionally" how so? Because, you read a description on some random typology description on a forum? I never said they did not. If I did by all means, show me.




Interesting, my experience has been that it depends on the situation. When it comes to shit I don't want to do, i'm big on efficiency. I'm kinda lazy about work I don't want to do and I don't want to waste precious fun time on boring stuff. There has to be a better, more efficient way to just about everything. But I'm more interested in fun experiences than efficiency. It'll annoy Te-doms cos 0 fucks given that I walked for an hour, stopping in porn shops to look at gag toys and funny b-day cards and arguing with the Chinese protester handing out fliers about whether the Chinese gov is evil or just misunderstood. Yeah, it could have been a 10 minute walk but I had a fun hour and it was a great use of my time! Efficiency is overrated when you're having a good time. Te-dom friends have called this poor time management. I think I'm managing my time great because I'm happier than them.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Interesting, my experience has been that it depends on the situation. When it comes to shit I don't want to do, i'm big on efficiency. I'm kinda lazy about work I don't want to do and I don't want to waste precious fun time on boring stuff. There has to be a better, more efficient way to just about everything. But I'm more interested in fun experiences than efficiency. It'll annoy Te-doms cos 0 fucks given that I walked for an hour, stopping in porn shops to look at gag toys and funny b-day cards and arguing with the Chinese protester handing out fliers about whether the Chinese gov is evil or just misunderstood. Yeah, it could have been a 10 minute walk but I had a fun hour and it was a great use of my time! Efficiency is overrated when you're having a good time. Te-dom friends have called this poor time management. I think I'm managing my time great because I'm happier than them.


I like having fun as well. I am playful with certain/most people and when I am not knee deep in work I will engage in conversations. Efficiency is more than just time management : ) I have said on here several times... Life is already serious enough that is one of the reasons I kid around on here so much. All work and no play makes everyone dull. Hence, the stick up most peoples ass on here. Irl my close friends and family know not to bother trying to insinuate anything about my time management. lol Pretty much what I have said on here....I will say to people with their opinions on how I do things/live my life - IF you do not pay my bills, go to work for me or run my house...idgaf about opinions.

P.S. Since, we are talking about work...are you a reviewer of toys or porn movies? *grins* If you want to laugh at some reviews on a site go to lovehoney.com h: They do have quality toys also. : )


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't think we INFPs are submissive. We can be assertive when we feel our rights or the rights of others are being violated. I will grant that the lower Se means we're not looking for conflict, but we're not looking to be victims either.


----------

